# Books about amplifier design.



## da Vinci (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm looking to do some reading about amplifier design and power supplies. I've already been set on buying the "Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook, Fifth Edition" by Douglas Self. I'm wondering if anyone might have any other suggestions for literature? If so...any reason you suggest one or another?

Also, I've poked around the net the last few years and read through Rod Elliot's site and recently found a PDF version of the Linear & Switching Voltage regulator handbook from On Semiconductor. Does anyone know of any other good web resources?

My interest has been peaked and I really want to read up on the subject/s. 

I searched this site and couldn't find any previous posts about this on the first few pages of results. Forgive me if they were buried further back but I don't have more time to sift through the results.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

The Self book is valuable. I'd also add the G. Randy Slone book to your list. In a lot of ways it's redundant with the Self book, although they have very very different opinions on the appropriateness of MOSFETs in output stages, among other things.

I also just finished reading the Switchmode Power Supply Handbook, which is maybe only tangentially relevant but still pretty good for understanding power supply strategies.

Depending on your level of understanding, you might also find it beneficial to review common transistor circuits. You need to know what emitter-followers, current mirrors, current sources, etc are.


----------



## da Vinci (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I'll also look into that author. As far as the transistor circuits etc.... perhaps you have some suggestions where to read up on such things?

I have a basic understanding of electronics.... but a lot of it I just "know" about it. I want to go from knowing to understanding these things.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I like "The Art of Electronics" by Horowitz and Hill.


----------

